

Bourbon: Thoughtbot's vanilla Sass mixin framework (SCSS) - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/post/7343704173/bourbon-a-set-of-vanilla-sass-mixins-that-use-scss

======
tjholowaychuk
This makes Stylus look even more sexy.

    
    
      @include position(absolute, 10px 5px 0 0);
    

vs

    
    
      relative: top 10px right 5px
    

or

    
    
      relative: top right
    

etc

~~~
adamstac
Yea I like the more terse syntax as well. The idea of scss is to be closer to
the CSS syntax for adoption purposes. In a perfect Sass world, I'd have the
flexibility of the scss syntax without the curly braces and semicolons.

------
secoif
I really don't see what the main the difference is between this and compass?

+1 for stylus' clean syntax

